# Audi Q7 Changing Lanes Safely



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Lippstadt, September 2005. In cooperation with Audi, Hella has developed the lane change assistant for the new Audi Q7. If vehicles are overlooked when changing lanes on the freeway, this can have fatal consequences. The lane change assistant developed by Hella and Audi reduces that risk considerably. It supports the driver by constantly monitoring neighboring lanes from a speed of 60 km/h, and warns the driver when overtaking and changing lanes if a vehicle is detected in the neighboring lane.
Critical situations are indicated to the driver by a visual warning.
The lane change assistant has two 24 GHz radar sensors which detect other road users in the rear and side areas of the vehicle. The sensors have a range of fifty meters and function to a large extent irrespective of the weather conditions. 
If the driver operates the direction indicator, thus signaling an intention to change lanes, and there is a vehicle is in the neighboring lane, the driver receives a warning in the side mirror.
The range of the sensors allows the driver to be warned even in the case of higher approach speeds. The radar sensors are integrated "invisibly" into the vehicle.


----------

